
Moz's $18 Million Venture Financing: Our Story, Metrics and Future - duck
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/mozs-18-million-venture-financing-our-story-metrics-and-future
======
AznHisoka
Any chance of using Linkscape to create/power an alternative search engine to
Google?

